# Trade in TT(225) for new R32??



## ttrev (Sep 9, 2003)

All I've been pondering for a while about getting rid of the TT as it has about 64Kmiles on her and is out of warranty. Been racking my brains over what to get. BMW, porsche, Honda Civic Type R, loads of different things.

My neighbour has a mate who works for VW sales, spoke to him and I know he'll do me a good deal, trade in etc. He can get his hands on an R32 for me, few colour options etc....

Is this something i'll regret or do I go for it??.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Go for it! If i had the extra cash, it's what i would be swapping/trading for!


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

I don't regret it ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Better driver's car than a 3.2 TT, never mind the 225. Much more cred, as well.

Go for it! Don't expect TT-quality fittings, though and be ready to spend more time at the petrol pump.


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> Been racking my brains over what to get. BMW, porsche, Honda Civic Type R, loads of different things.
> 
> My neighbour has a mate who works for VW sales, spoke to him and I know he'll do me a good deal, trade in etc. He can get his hands on an R32 for me, few colour options etc....
> 
> Is this something i'll regret or do I go for it??.


Do it ! It drives billion times better than my old 225TTR, no regrets, even love just sitting in it.

Just don't buy that common blue, get a black one they look much meaner  (now ducking under table and waits for flames ;D) and make sure you get the leather.

sTTu


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Go for it - best car I have owned and mine hasnt done 1k miles yet - fantastic and enjoying every mile of it - dont get black though always looks dirty and like any other ol' golf  Red must be the rarest colour, but the bright blue the best...... ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

chuffed i made the move. see the review i just posted.
oh and you'll get more pluspoints


----------

